# Felt Z5 saddle



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am really enjoying my fairly new Felt Z5 and the saddle that came with this bike fits me just about perfectly. I am thinking of changing my spinning bike's saddle to something similar to this.

Does anyone know which saddle would come closest or is the OEM-rebranded Z5 saddle that Felt used in this year's model?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

myjplp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really enjoying my fairly new Felt Z5 and the saddle that came with this bike fits me just about perfectly. I am thinking of changing my spinning bike's saddle to something similar to this.
> 
> ...


Saddle preference is very individual. This is why you'll see such a wide variety of designs from the same manufacturer. The Fiz:ik range offers the flat and firm Antares and the curvy and padded Aliante. 

The Z-series saddles are well-liked but I am sure there are some folks that just can't make it work for their anatomy. I would suggest you try a few Felt dealers in your area. Tell them you are looking for a Z2, Z3, Z4, or Z5 saddle. (the Z75, Z85, Z95 and Z100 saddles are a different design). It is likely they've made a saddle swap at some point during the selling and fitting process on a Z. We've also updated the saddle design this year with a less flat surface and a dual density pad. If you have a 2011 model be sure you specify.

Good luck,

-SD


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks superdave! I checked with local stores but they didn't have any. So, I'm going to check with other stores in a wider area.


----------



## sycler (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi I'm planning to get a Z5, my first road bike ! I found the saddle a ill harder than Giant Defy 2 composite. If I need to swap it for a softer saddle should I look for Felt branded or any other brand? I'm a newbie and obviously not familiar with component brands.


----------

